# accepting bribes



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

i heard that people over there are easily to bribe, like if you give them a certain amount of Cash they will get you in the med school that you want too or change your grades or somethings along those lines....i was just wondering if that was true or not? #eek


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard something along the lines and it perhaps may happen... but to be honest I'd say just steer clear of anything to do with this area. 1. Because its the most unethical thing you can ever do. 2. Because were always going on about corruption in Pakistan etc, and this is just fuellin the whole situation and egging them on even more. 3. Because it'll come back and bite u at some point in your life. and finally but most importantly 4. Its just very very wrong.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah i understand what you are trying to say ...but people are corrupt over there to the point that it can't be any worse...and i think everything does come back to you ..but if you really don't want to waste a year going to community college and your pretty much sure, your not going to get into a med school with your grades, then i think you know what em saying...#shocked


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hm, I suppose you have to be in a perticular situation to merit it in a perticular fashion. But keep this in mind. There is a reason why medicine isnt easy to get into. Admission is just the first hurdle you've gotto clear 5 yrs of really hard work and you cant bribe your way through med-school. Can you imagen qualifying one day and realising "I dont have a clue of what to do"??? 

I dont believe anyone is naturally intelligent - you have to work hard to obtain anything. Im a student myself, probably in the same situ as you, and I can understand all the distractions that can cloud our judgement esp. now... but theres only one right answer to this situ to be honest and I think you know what it is.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah i think i understand ...thanks


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry guys but I'm not willing to tolerate nor condone any sort of discussion taking place regarding bribery on this board. 

It's wrong, it doesn't work, and I've seen people try to get away with it in terms of getting admission and later they end up getting caught. A person I know had to drop out of med school for a year, fly back to the US and take a class because the IBCC caught the scam. That said person then had to waste a year to re-apply and re-enroll.

Just because IBCC is in Pakistan, doesn't mean they're stupid. They process hundreds of applications a week -- they've probably seen it all by now.

The greatest advice I ever heard regarding the medical profession was:

"To be a great physician, you must first be a good person."

I won't lock this thread just yet, but I don't want anyone encouraging others that bribing is a viable option. It just doesn't work.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

kk we'll thanks ... this could help other people understand this sort of thing....who think like i did...we'l thanks rehan


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Lets be straight, due to the paki behavior on bribing, you'll find thats the reason why they are so strict over here and dont trust ANYONE, which is why the IBCC wants to see all your ORIGINAL documents in person, and usually sealed, and than they will again request your documents direct from your educational institution, so I dont see where and how you can bribe someone unless you do it from USA!!! Plus the HEC would like to see your original documents and as well as your Medical college and even if you DID bribe someone along the way, you would be caught eventually, even at the end of your 5 years or even AFTER graduation they would cancel your degree or whatever, so dont see how this is possible.

Bribing for admission? Well its almost impossible and very unlikely, might have happend a few times but these people paid a LOT of money and they were caught!! Admissio is totally based on Merit in Pakistan, and people go to court all the time to fight for seats, trust me there is no bribing dont know who told you that!!!

And bribing to change your grades???? What grades!!! There are no grades in Pakistan medical school. Only thing that basically REALLY matters is your professional exam at the end of each year and its a pretty tight system lately, anonymous checking etc by multiple people who dont even know whos paper they are grading, so who are you going to bribe, all of them who dont even know which test is yours???? Plus they are starting to institute cameras and hefty punishments and jail time for people manipulating this system in anyway (no joke)

Trust me.. Something you can get away with bribing here for is something that isnt important and is stupid in the first place (like bribing some attendant to fix your attendance, which is irrelevant because its gay to HAVE to come to class in the first place and in the end everyone makes it through anyway) so no one cares about that anyway.

So get that bribing mentality out of your head, I have yet to find someone you can bribe even if you wanted to and for what!!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

yas said:


> i heard that people over there are easily to bribe, like if you give them a certain amount of Cash they will get you in the med school that you want too or change your grades or somethings along those lines....i was just wondering if that was true or not? #eek


Getting into a good medical schools, I doubt bribes will work.

Because you have to go through the set process, of going to IBCC and getting your transcripts done from your grades. In fact they are rigid in their rules.

For example if you havn't done physics, and want to enter medical school, you cant find a way through.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Lets be straight, due to the paki behavior on bribing, you'll find thats the reason why they are so strict over here and dont trust ANYONE, which is why the IBCC wants to see all your ORIGINAL documents in person, and usually sealed, and than they will again request your documents direct from your educational institution, so I dont see where and how you can bribe someone unless you do it from USA!!! Plus the HEC would like to see your original documents and as well as your Medical college and even if you DID bribe someone along the way, you would be caught eventually, even at the end of your 5 years or even AFTER graduation they would cancel your degree or whatever, so dont see how this is possible.
> 
> Bribing for admission? Well its almost impossible and very unlikely, might have happend a few times but these people paid a LOT of money and they were caught!! Admissio is totally based on Merit in Pakistan, and people go to court all the time to fight for seats, trust me there is no bribing dont know who told you that!!!
> 
> ...


Very well said.

I'd say it's much more easier getting into some European medical schools than a Pakistani one.

Why?

Because in European medical schools you just hand them over your certificates, and some take entrance examinations, and that's it.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

the IBCC office sucks...but while their methods may be completely ridiculous and sometimes just plain out stupid, they are pretty good at identifying when people are trying to do FRAUD, as they like to call it.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

a 101 people have mentioned bribing to get into medschool as an easier option..but WHY would you want t pay to get in2 a profesion anyway? would'nt you feel guilty?..i say work hard so you appreicate your time at med school rather than keep an eye out just in case you get caught...which of course you would..

Also rehan please dont close this thread..people need to get the bribing in pakistan mentality out of their system and having an open discussion on its stupidity will do the job.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha... Word.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Most people in Pakistan can be bribed with by talking nice to them and giving them MAD respect and telling them how nice they are and how you totally appreciate it and their doing you such a BIG favor and you will be SO thankful to them. This kinda complete bend over backward brown nosing works better than any money, . Pakistanis grow up feeling inferior all the time and getting no respect from anyone. They like to feel important and respected and this is the way you get them to take care of your business for you.... seriously


----------



## abdullah (Nov 28, 2006)

^
^
^
exactly....its not always about money....its about respect....but in my opinion...all the people 

who I know went throw this way had droped off after the first year....don't forget that you still h

have five tough years...each year have its owen exam...and the usmle...and the board exam..etc

if you bribe the first stage....you can't bribe the second...go luck.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I know some retards who get through all 5 years simply by cheating in the professional exams. Pakistanis are 75% cheaters. I Guarantee you on a million dollars if they had a camera and strictly enforced no cheating whatsoever, more than half the class of EVERY mbbs class in pakistan would NOT make it through each successive year or graduate at all whatsoever.

They make hard exams, they are stingy as hell when they grade them as well, and obviously no one can pass these without a serious effort. But trust me when you sit in a pakistani examination hall everyone is cheating like crazy even going through the entire MCQ sheet and the examiners in the hall are just yelling and screaming trying to scare everyone but no one bothers to listen to them. Occasionally they take the paper away and threaten to cancel it but the locals just get their knees and beg the guy for 5 minutes and he always gives in.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

sad but pretty darn true.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Cant really blame them the system is just REALLY messed up and its not like the students are stupid or dont study because trust me, they study a LOT and work very very hard and practically memorize books.

The major problem here is you have doctors who have no teaching experience, ie they were never TAUGHT how to TEACH. They dont know how to make questions that trigger the memory and test knowlegdge, concepts and recall. For example you can study an entire chapter from a good book and they will ask or word a question in a weird way about something you would have never thought to memorize or study in the way they want it or they ask it in such a way you dont know how to answer it which is why most students write everything they know about a certain topic regarding that question.

MCQ's are also messed up and nothing like what you will see anywhere else in the world. I again reeiterate that this is due to no proper system of centralized medical education standardization in pakistan that makes any real sense. Its just whatever question teachers pull out of their behinds or copy from other books and try to make their own.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow thats sounds pretty scary. I was disqualified from a mock-exam because my mobile rang loud in the room next to the exam hall and "it had the potential to disturb other students from conducting their examination" - even though no one complained. From one extreme to the next. 

Anywho... how are you ever supposed to revise for an exams like this??? Expect everything? Know everything? It sound pretty impossible.


----------



## thuway (May 23, 2007)

I have a cousin in a Pakistani Medical school and she says that if you study hard, you have nothing to fear.

The only people are really in fear of failing are the people who A) don't study, or B) don't take this seriously.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

100 % right thuway...

That is what my cousin also told me.... so i think it is what you should think.

Study = no fear about exam.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

yas said:


> i heard that people over there are easily to bribe, like if you give them a certain amount of Cash they will get you in the med school that you want too or change your grades or somethings along those lines....i was just wondering if that was true or not? #eek


to a certain extent it it is correct. but if u just give someone the dollar he will probably not do the job u want him to do. u need to also get hold of an influential figure. the local famous surgeon who works in the the MH, the SP (pig police), the local NAZIM etc. obviously to get hold of one of these child abusers u must bribe him also. then through him u get hold of whoever needs to be manipulated, dean prof etc and do it. and keep it concealed as long as possible that u ra foreighner. and tell ur medium to realy swear n intimidate the prof, do some sultan rai shit!!! that is the only way the job will get done. 

in rome do what the romans do. in pakistan do what the pakistanis do. and ask any pakistan that rishwat is as big a part of pakistan as halwa cholley puri!!!!


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Cant really blame them the system is just REALLY messed up and its not like the students are stupid or dont study because trust me, they study a LOT and work very very hard and practically memorize books.
> 
> The major problem here is you have doctors who have no teaching experience, ie they were never TAUGHT how to TEACH. They dont know how to make questions that trigger the memory and test knowlegdge, concepts and recall. For example you can study an entire chapter from a good book and they will ask or word a question in a weird way about something you would have never thought to memorize or study in the way they want it or they ask it in such a way you dont know how to answer it which is why most students write everything they know about a certain topic regarding that question.
> 
> MCQ's are also messed up and nothing like what you will see anywhere else in the world. I again reeiterate that this is due to no proper system of centralized medical education standardization in pakistan that makes any real sense. Its just whatever question teachers pull out of their behinds or copy from other books and try to make their own.


no bull, this dude knowz exactly what he is talkin about. he seemz to know system of pakistan down to a t. its not all halwa puri, u get me! at last someone agrees with me. this bloke is tellin u how it is, 100% truth. if u dont heed this advice then what can we do.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> to a certain extent it it is correct. but if u just give someone the dollar he will probably not do the job u want him to do. u need to also get hold of an influential figure. the local famous surgeon who works in the the MH, the SP (pig police), the local NAZIM etc. obviously to get hold of one of these child abusers u must bribe him also. then through him u get hold of whoever needs to be manipulated, dean prof etc and do it. and keep it concealed as long as possible that u ra foreighner. and tell ur medium to realy swear n intimidate the prof, do some sultan rai shit!!! that is the only way the job will get done.
> 
> in rome do what the romans do. in pakistan do what the pakistanis do. and ask any pakistan that rishwat is as big a part of pakistan as halwa cholley puri!!!!



To recap, in another thread Awaiseali claims he got into medical school via the same method he described above. Then he got kicked out.

Personally, Awaiseali, I don't think you have the slightest clue about medical school in Pakistan since you never even made it past the first six months, so your bitter comments aren't doing anyone any good.

Bribing people to get into medical school is amongst the stupidest things you can do, just like telling others to go ahead and bribe someone, too.

Just to make it perfectly clear, *Medstudentz.com* in no way condones bribery as a mode of admission into medical school.


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

very interesting debate

cheating can be eliminated by presenting unfamilier situtions in the question paper and test ones ability to apply the knowledge insted of just reproducing it.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

i don't think you need to go the wrong way if u have the right marks not in the govt. colleges for sure. and in my experience in none of the private ones in lahore either (except U of lahore dunno abt that).

but im no expert because i'll admit that apart from getting grades iv'e never dealt with anyone myself iv'e always had ppl do things for me (like it is for most girls in pakistan) but i do know this much that ppl in pakistan just make simple tasks impossible; maybe they're looking for a bribe i don't know.

personally iv'e never heard of a foreigner being bribed and i have a lot of foreign friends.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Most people in Pakistan can be bribed with by talking nice to them and giving them MAD respect and telling them how nice they are and how you totally appreciate it and their doing you such a BIG favor and you will be SO thankful to them. This kinda complete bend over backward brown nosing works better than any money, . Pakistanis grow up feeling inferior all the time and getting no respect from anyone. They like to feel important and respected and this is the way you get them to take care of your business for you.... seriously


 
so tru....:happy:


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Most people in Pakistan can be bribed with by talking nice to them and giving them MAD respect and telling them how nice they are and how you totally appreciate it and their doing you such a BIG favor and you will be SO thankful to them. This kinda complete bend over backward brown nosing works better than any money, . Pakistanis grow up feeling inferior all the time and getting no respect from anyone. They like to feel important and respected and this is the way you get them to take care of your business for you.... seriously


i don't think you can generalize pakistanis like this. i have seen white ppl brown nose in univ abroad so i guess there are all sorts of ppl everywhere. a lot depends on ur personality and how you choose to deal with the situation. 

one thing most foreigners don't understand is in the pakistani/islamic culture you greatly respect ur elders esp. teachers. which means lower you gaze and not argue to prove ur right etc. it's a very brown thing not many foreigners understand this and when teachers try and teach them how to respect elders they think the teacher has a personal vendetta against them.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

squid said:


> i don't think you can generalize pakistanis like this. i have seen white ppl brown nose in univ abroad so i guess there are all sorts of ppl everywhere. a lot depends on ur personality and how you choose to deal with the situation.
> 
> one thing most foreigners don't understand is in the pakistani/islamic culture you greatly respect ur elders esp. teachers. which means lower you gaze and not argue to prove ur right etc. it's a very brown thing not many foreigners understand this and when teachers try and teach them how to respect elders they think the teacher has a personal vendetta against them.


 
ok, fine...#roll ..i agree.....u cnt generalise...but what u CAN do is talk about the majority...course...u gt ur individual differences and the individual pple with thier own situations etc....but i think what is being talked abt here is the common experiences of ppl.....ive heard of it hapn maself aswell....

nd as far as ppl thinkng abt the vendetta thing....that IS whats gna hapn if the student REALLY dsnt no how to behave....a bit like parenting a teenager....

.simple.
:happy:


----------

